# [XEN]Gentoo hardened en Dom0: possible, mais chiant [resolu]

## Oupsman

Je poste l'information ici, car j'ai galéré trop longtemps pour laisser les potos dans la merde  :Mr. Green: 

Je présente rapidement le truc : 

Duron 800

512 Mo de DDR

240 Go de disque

Gentoo 2006.1 (pas de sous profil) hardened

XEN 3.0.2

J'ai un VG xenvg qui est destiné à contenir les disques des partitions. 

J'utilise domi pour créer les partitions. Après quelques tuning dans le script pour changer le profil utilisé (2006.0 -> 2006.1), l'installation de la partition fontionne bien. Sauf que paf, le xm create devserver -c me renvoie une méchante erreur ProtocolError /RPC2 -1 ou un truc dans le genre. 

le problème vient justement du fait que le système du Dom0 est hardened. La solution est de recompiler Python et Xen-tools en utilisant le profil hardened-nossp et de ne pas oublier le /etc/init.d/xend restart, sinon on cherche longtemps pourquoi la solution garantie 100% ne fonctionne pas   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Chez moi, j'ai donc fait :

```

gcc-config 4

source /etc/profile

emerge --oneshot -va python xen-tools

gcc-config 2 

```

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Yeahhhhh merci pour l'info, je test ça dans la semaine   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

Une hardened en dom0 je trouve ça interessant mais la question que je me pose c'est si ensuite ça "avance" encore?parceque je crois que xen consomme 30% de perfs, non? ET hardened n'est aps en reste alors...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Comment ça xen consomme 30% en perfs ??? Rien que le démon xend tu veux dire.

Parce que si c'est ça je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.

----------

## anigel

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Une hardened en dom0 je trouve ça interessant mais la question que je me pose c'est si ensuite ça "avance" encore?parceque je crois que xen consomme 30% de perfs, non?

 

Xen doit consommer, à vue de nez, dans les 3%. Et encore... Les jours de grand vent   :Wink:  !

----------

## Oupsman

Oui et encore comme dit anigel. Je n'ai pas vu de différences flagrantes dans les temps de compilation avant XEN et après.

----------

## Enlight

\o/   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

edit : et c'est quoi cette histoire de procos qui supportent ou pas la virtualisation??? ça change quoi?

----------

## Oupsman

Ca change qu'avec les procs qui supportent la virtualisation, tu peux faire tourner n'importe quel OS en guest, alors que normalement, le noyau de ton OS doit être patché pour tourner en DomU

----------

## El_Goretto

Hop, bookmarks.

On sait jamais, si un jour...

Et merci pour cet instant de culture, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir.  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon et bien je suis en train de faire la manip indiqué par oupsman, car emerge gueule au moment de compiler les xen-tools.

Par contre, je me pose une petite question (he ouai ça m'arrive    :Laughing:  ) est-ce qu'il existe une méthode pour faire cette manipulation automatiquement.

Je m'explique, je ne suis pas bien réveillé, je lance une mise à jour du système et je ne vois pas qu'il y a python ou xen-tools et j'oublie de changer le profile de gcc !!!

Donc ma question est de savoir s'il existe genre une sorte de fichier /etc/portage/package.profiles pour passer des profiles spécifiques à gcc pour certains paquets??

----------

## Oupsman

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Bon et bien je suis en train de faire la manip indiqué par oupsman, car emerge gueule au moment de compiler les xen-tools.

 

Quelle version de GCC ? Moi, j'ai été infoutu capable de compiler les xen-tools avec autre chose que GCC 3.4.6. Et il faut absolument faire la manip de profile GCC si tu es en hardened.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai je suis bien en gcc-3.4.6.

Mais en fait je disais que je faisait ta manip car j'ai essayé de compiler xen-tools avec le profil par défaut et que ça ne passait pas.

Ton tips marche bien d'ailleurs, xen-tools  est compiler.

Merci bien oupsman.

----------

## Oupsman

Ah toi ca compilait pas ? 

Parce que moi justement ca compilait mais derrière je me prenais une méchante erreur ProtocolError /RPC2 : -1 ou un truc dans le genre.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Non moi cela ne compilait pas, dans le message d'erreur, il me disait bien que xen-tools devait être compilé avec des 2 cflags scpécifique si on est en hardened mais je ne les ai pas notés.

Je vais refaire la compile et les poster.

----------

## Oupsman

Ah tu as du faire un emerge --sync après moi alors  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon faut dire que sans accès au net, j'ai du mal à faire une synchronisation portage

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Voili voilou le message:

```

xend doesn't work when python is built with stack smashing protection (ssp).

 * Please append the following to your CFLAGS and remerge python:

 *   '-fno-stack-protector -fno-stack-protector-all'

```

Alors est-ce que les pros du cfags peuvent me conseiller, je fais comme dit mr emerge ou comme dit mr oupsman??   :Laughing: 

----------

